# hot sauce-if i use both red and green jalapenos will the final product look ugly?



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 26, 2013)

i have a bunch of jalapeno plants. 

i want to make a siracha type sauce. maybe even can some of it. my plants are roughly 50/50 green - red chili laden.

the red ones are getting older and is getting those micro cracks.

i just want to clip them all and knock out whatever sauce i can. will the color become brownish?


----------



## rdm_magic (Jul 26, 2013)

Whats it matter, as long as it tastes good?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

lus1:


rdm_magic said:


> Whats it matter, as long as it tastes good?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 26, 2013)

so you dont know?

i want it to look nice, so i can give it out as gifts.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

It will be brownish red garunteed


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

I make hot sauce like this with serranos and a Anaheims all the time at work. It's always brown. But that doesn't mean it doesn't look nice. It's great as long as it tastes delicious it could be any color that it wants to be.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 26, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> I make hot sauce like this with serranos and a Anaheims all the time at work. It's always brown. But that doesn't mean it doesn't look nice. It's great as long as it tastes delicious it could be any color that it wants to be.



i dont mind "brown". i just dont want ugly. 

i give away various sauces and jams for the holidays. i am surrounded by retired old ladies in my culdesac. they get a kick out of me trying to do things they grew up doing. i want to give them a respectable hot sauce. thanks brad.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 26, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i dont mind "brown". i just dont want ugly.
> 
> i give away various sauces and jams for the holidays. i am surrounded by retired old ladies in my culdesac. they get a kick out of me trying to do things they grew up doing. i want to give them a respectable hot sauce. thanks brad.



Then make it HOT!


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 26, 2013)

Speaking as a retired old lady, what's more important than how it looks is how it's delivered--a big hug and a kiss on the cheek are essential. And if you make it too pretty, it will become a trophy ("look what that nice boy boomchakabowwow made for me") and it won't get eaten.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 26, 2013)

You can always make fresh salsa instead of siracha or better yet just pickle the peppers and the bi-color in the jars looks nice. Less work as well. 

Dave


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 26, 2013)

Make a red and a green. Make the green fresh as they tend to turn doodoo brown if fermented, and ferment the red. Two sauces, two colors, two tastes.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 26, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> Make a red and a green. Make the green fresh as they tend to turn doodoo brown if fermented, and ferment the red. Two sauces, two colors, two tastes.



lus1:

pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks for everyone's advice.

good stuff. my beta version has been started. i'll taste it hopefully tonight. if it works, i do the big batch. 

might have to hit a friend's farm for a big box of red jalapenos. my home batch was smaller than i thought.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry pics are HUGE, after one week, and after six months. The color just gets richer, and yes sort of redish brown. By the way this stuff is better than any store bought hot sauce I've ever had. I gave my dad three gallons of this stuff a couple of years ago and it keeps getting better the longer it sets. He keeps it in a giant glass jug in the beer fridge and refills old hot sauce bottles with it. Not sure if thats strictly food safe but no ones died yet, and I know they ferment tabasco for 3 years. 





[/URL][/IMG] 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks great. The only "pretty" green hot sauce I've seen is fake as my grandmother's teeth


----------



## slowtyper (Aug 13, 2013)

The last place I worked at, we had a really delicious hot sauce we made with habaneros that looked really bad. It wasn't just brown, it was ugly. It's named "Inner Beauty" hot sauce. 

Maybe "good intentions" would also work.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 13, 2013)

well, mine came out tasting like krap.

i'll let it mellow in the fridge a tad..if not, it is off to beta version 2.0.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 14, 2013)

well, my first attempt sucked.

taste is off..too much vinegar for starters. and visually it blows. my blender cannot whip it into a homogeneous mixture. it looks like tiny ground up peppers floating in a sauce


----------

